# Women Teaching high school students



## Scott (Jul 23, 2004)

What are thoughts on women teaching a mixed-sex class of high school students Sunday School? The issue would be women teaching high school boys. Any problems with this?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 23, 2004)

None that I have. 

Women should teach children.

Deuteronomy 4:9-10 Only take heed to yourself, and diligently keep yourself, lest you forget the things your eyes have seen, and lest they depart from your heart all the days of your life. And teach them to your children and your grandchildren, 10 "especially concerning the day you stood before the LORD your God in Horeb, when the LORD said to me, 'Gather the people to Me, and I will let them hear My words, that they may learn to fear Me all the days they live on the earth, and that they may teach their children.' 

Deuteronomy 6:7 You shall teach them diligently to your children, and shall talk of them when you sit in your house, when you walk by the way, when you lie down, and when you rise up.

Deuteronomy 11:19 "You shall teach them to your children, speaking of them when you sit in your house, when you walk by the way, when you lie down, and when you rise up.

Psalm 34:11 Come, you children, listen to me; I will teach you the fear of the LORD.

Proverbs 31:1 The words of King Lemuel, the utterance which his mother taught him: Proverbs 31:28 Her children rise up and call her blessed; Her husband also, and he praises her:

1 Timothy 5:4 But if any widow has children or grandchildren, let them first learn to show piety at home and to repay their parents; for this is good and acceptable before God.

1 Timothy 5:10 if she has brought up children, if she has lodged strangers, if she has washed the saints' feet, if she has relieved the afflicted, if she has diligently followed every good work. 

Once they hit, 18, 19, or so, or are on thier own in college to an extent, that is where the transition may take place. Not that a "mother" woudl never teach her children, but that a women would not be over "young men and women" in a church setting like that.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 23, 2004)

[quote:1ffc27c071="webmaster"]None that I have. 

...

Once they hit, 18, 19, or so, or are on thier own in college to an extent, that is where the transition may take place. Not that a "mother" would never teach her children, but that a women would not be over "young men and women" in a church setting like that.[/quote:1ffc27c071]

Where does the ages 18 or 19 come from?

Is there not some other criteria that is biblically more suitable, say, what if the "young men" have made a profession of faith and been admitted by the elders to the Lord's table? Doesn't this event signal a transition from oversight by women to a more direct oversight by men/elders?

Is there an age connotation for the word "man" in 1 Tim. 2:12?


----------

